# Justins Summer rip...



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can it be done??? 14week Cycle.

I started this cycle in May. It was on the VP forum but its seems to have died. I've transfered it here and hope for any feedback welcomed. My goals are to get as lean as possible for Oct. I follow a modified Dorian Yates style of training with minimal sets. Looking forward to hearing back from you all soon.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Planning to start my Spring cycle at the start of May.

750-1g TestE

5-600mg TrenE

600mg Mast P.

Will be posting some before and after pics, hopefully Tren doesnt knock me over like it can do sometimes...


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just some pics before i start


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

9/5/12 Masteron starting to kick in now. Bench 120kg x 6, try 130kg next week. Sleep is all screwed up with hormone overload at the moment. Should settle down in week or two. I've never used masteron before, It's shortened my fuse a little.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

15/5/12 Great workout last night, 140kg x 3 flat bench, no spot. Getting asked if I'm on the gear at the gym now. Awkward as my training partner doesn't know.

190cm, 108kg / 17stone, 15-20% bf. Hoping to get to 10% this cycle.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

my Diet for cycle...

All bran, musili, whole milk.

2 x breast chicken 1/4 chilli sauce, salad with cuscus.

Protien shake banana (sometimes crunchie bar if still hungry)

Protein bar and banana

(Protein shake post wo)

Meat with broccoli and green beans. No carbs after 4pm.

4-5L water pd.

1 cheat meal on weekend, pizza or burger usually.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nearly 4weeks in...


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just to update pics, 8 weeks in, weight still just over 17st. Strength has dropped but calories probably account for that...

(all pics not pumped or on workout days, will try get the final pics pumped. )


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

12/7/12 Training still going well, getting more and more comments about how wide my shoulders are now. Fell off the diet wagon on weekend, Chinese, pizza and KFC over 3 days. Added creatine back into mix to help with strength and pre workout drink C4 extreme. Using clen 3 days on/off to boost fat burning. More pics in few weeks.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

3/8/12 Will try get some photos up next few days. Going to run some injectable winny and TestE for couple of weeks just to complete cycle and see if i can get a bit more dry.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

End of 13weeks. 1000mg TestE, 600mg TrenE, 600mg MastP.

Just under 17 Stone but shed a lot of fat, just have to keep it going.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Legs and Delts today

Leg ext 12 x 70kg

Leg Press 9 x 310kg slo & deep

One leg calf raises with DB 9x 45kg

Standing military press 9 x 70kg

Cable side raises 6x 15kg to 6x 10kg

Bent over back raises (head resting on incline bench) 8x 25kg DB.

Ordered some fat calipers on weekend to check fat %, wait and see.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Good progress mate! I train pretty much the same way.

How tall are you?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

6' 2. Yeah once I dropped the sets, the size came on. I love the strange looks I get in the gym when people seee train...


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

InWed Chest and Bis

Incline BB press 8x 100kg 6x 80kg

Cable flyes (high) 8x 65 8x 50

Power dips (slo down, fast up) 9x bw

Ez bar. 7x 50kg

High cable curls single arm 7x 50

Hammer curls across body 8x 17.5 Db

Weighed myself, 105.4kg. Was 108kg just a few weeks ago. I have been a bit more strict on my diet, 1g TestE Mon for 2weeks then some Stanazol for 3weeks then prob cruise for 8weeks.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

FRI Back Tris

Pull ups 7x BW 9x 90kg

Close grip rows 7x 117kg 6x 9kg

Cable pullovers 11x 14

Lying DB extensions 6x 22.5kg

Close grip pushdowns 8x 14

Pussy kickbacks (lol) 12x 7.5kg

All done. Steak broccoli, green beans and zucchini for dinner. Airborne this weekend and sun is shining.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Legs and delts

Squats 11x 140kg (1st time in a while, just took it easy.)

Seated leg curls 8x 85kg

One leg calf raises 7x 45kg

Front BB raises 9x 25kg

SS to military press 13x 25kg (def need to change bar nxt time)

Low cable crucifixion raises 6x 5 6x 4.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Weds Chest Bi's

Decline press 5x 140kg 6x 120kg

Low pully cable flyes 8x 5 9x 4

SS incline power pushups 9x bw

BB curls 8x 45kg

Standing DB alt curls 8x 22.5kg

Hammer curls 8x 15kg


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Back and tris

Bent over DB rows 9x 35kg

Pullups 6x bw

Pullovers DB 5x 40kg

Lying DB extensions 6x 20kg

Pushdowns 6x 14

Pussy kickbacks 11x 7.5kg

Got ripped off this week, £600 bloody PW internet site. I knew it was too good to be true...


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

ginnus21 said:


> Back and tris
> 
> Bent over DB rows 9x 35kg
> 
> ...


Ouch!

The pics are showing some real good progress, though it can be difficult to see with that rug on your chest!

Shave it and you will see a huge difference mate :thumb:

Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, if the rug goes, the missus an kids go! ;b


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Legs & delts

Squats 6x 160kg

Seated leg curl 8x 90kg

One leg calf raises 6x 42.5 6x 45kg

BB shoulder raises 7x 30kg

SS military press 8x 40kg

Crucifixion raises 6x 3 6x 2

Birthday tomorrow, Mexican! Love Mexican.


----------



## SeamusP (Aug 10, 2012)

What does PW stand for?! Am i being thick? (if its a source initials or something, i don't want to know!)


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

It was a source for VP gear.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Chest & Bis

Decline press 6x 130kg 9x 100kg

Low fixed cable flyes 7x 5 9x 4

SS incline pushups 7x bw

BB curls 9x 45kg

DB curls 6x 22.5kg

Hammer curls 6x 17.5kg

Feeling a cold coming on, run out of HGH . Fukin can't afford any at the moment.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri Back & Tri's

Bent over DB rows 11x 37.5kg

Pullups 4x bw

Pullovers 8x 37.5kg

Weighted dips 6x 40kg

Overhead cable extensions 11x 14

Cable kickbacks 9x 3

Going out for some birthday drinks tonight, hopefully a bit messy, can't wait, tequila shots for sure.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Week off training. Just a bit of rr. Back into it next week. Hit the winny also, got trip to Cuba in Oct to look good for... :b


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Legs & Delts

Squats 7x 150kg

Seated leg curls 8x 85kg

Standing one leg calf raises 8x 50kg DB

BB front raises 6x 25kg

SS military press 12x 45kg

Crucifixion raises 7x 3 6x 2

Great to be back in gym, week off was worth it though. Deep squats today down to 9 in the rack. Happy with that.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good mate, you have crazy veins on your stomach! Ever thought of removing the rug to see how ripped your getting?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have once before, but unless I try to get in contest shape probably not. At 38yo and married with children... Not much point.? Veins now spread into chest!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Fair enough! Have you always been so vascular?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Only since I've gotten lean, always had a thick layer of blubber... :b


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ordered 2bags of Pro Elite protein from Elite Supplements and turned up in 2 days. Not bad, 20lbs for £110 delivered. Chocolate and Banana.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Chest and Bis

Decline BB press 5x 120kg 8x 100kg (no spot)

Inline cable flyes 8x 5 11x 4

SS inline pushups x8

BB curls 8x 55kg

DB curls 7x 22.5kg

Hammer curls 10x 15kg

There's somethong in the sky... It's big and yellow and disappears on weekends. What could it be? :b


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

ginnus21 said:


> Wed Chest and Bis
> 
> Decline BB press 5x 120kg 8x 100kg (no spot)
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate.

I've heard rumours of this yellow thing, i have a week off from work now though so you can guarantee its gonna sod off!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri Back and Tri's

Bent over DB Rows 6x 40kg 8x 32kg

Pull ups 6x bw

Pullovers DB 8x 37.5kg

Weighted dips 8x 25kg

Cable Overhead extensions 6x 14

One arm Cable pushdown 8x 3. 6x 2


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope your weekend is sunny at least... Gd luck Si


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

What are you using to do your pull ups on? The reason i ask is i used to constantly use the bars located above the pulley machines, but i know use the smith machine with the bar right at the top and i feel much better using it, might be worth a try!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon. Legs & Delts

Leg ext 10x 85kg

Squats 7x 140kg

DB calf raises 8x 45kg 8x 25kg

BB front raises 6x 30kg

SS military press 11x 45kg

Crucifixion cables 8x 3

SS single cable side raises 7x 2


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Chest & bis

Incline DB press 7x 45kg (couldn't get decline bench this week)

High cable flyes 7x 6 6x 5

Dips 11x bw

BB curls 8x 55kg

DB curls 7x 22.5kg

Hammer curls 8x 15kg

So sore from winny shots, gunna have to drink the stuff as pain is too much! Got some alpha Pharma Stanazol 50mg tabs so will use until Cuba in October.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have used all sorts, I just make sure grip isn't too wide or you'll fuk ur rotator cuff.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fri Back & Tri's

Bent over DB rows 8x 40kg

Pullups 7x bw

Pullovers 6x 37.5kg

Dips 7x 30kg

Overhead cable ext 6x 14

One arm cable ext 6x 3 6x 2

Shot last winny onto R delt on Wed. Still fukin killing me now. NEVER AGAIN! Ever get offered oil based winny, stay away.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Another week off. Shoulder absolutely ducked by that last shot of winny. Still little bit of pain there 12 days later. Massive bruise came out but off to do legs and delts tonight.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Legs & delts

Leg ext 10x 75kg

One leg leg press 6x 120kg

One leg calf raises 11x 47.5kg

BB front raises 6x 30kg

SS military press 11x 45kg

Crucifixion crossover 8x 3

DB Side laterals 9x 7.5kg

All's well, ready for Wed.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Chest & Bis

Decline BB 5x 120kg no spot 8x 100kg

DB incline flyes 8x 22.5kg 6x 17.5kg

Pushups x7

BB curls 7x 55kg

DB curls 8x 22.5kg

Hammer curls 8x 17.5kg


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Impressive workout there mate, very good decline bench!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cheers Si. How's your training goin? Missed Fri training, didn't get home till after 6 and was ravenous. Just had to eat.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Back and Tris

Bent over DB rows 6x 37.5kg 6x 32.5kg

Pullups 7x bw

Pullovers 9x 35kg

Dips 6x bw+40kg

Overhead cable extensions 8x 14

Single arm cable extensions 6x 3 8x 2

Will put up some pics this week. Haven't made much progress I think. Weigh just over 16 1/4 stone.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Its going well thanks, i've just started to bulk again and i wrote myself out a slightly new training split last night!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good to hear Si. Is it a chemically enhanced bulk?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Chest & bis

Decline bench 6x 120kg (no spot) 9x 100kg

Incline flyes 6x 25kg 6x 20kg

Incline press ups 6 x bw slow.

BB curls 7x 55kg

DB curls 7x 22.5kg

Hammer curls 8x 15kg

Will update photos if I get home in time.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope just loads of food and milk!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got some pics, not great quality but...


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon Back & Tris

Bent over DB rows 8x 37.5kg

Pullups 6x bw

Pullovers 8x 40kg

Weighted dips 7x bw+25kg

Overhead cable extensions 10x 14

One arm cable ext 8x 3 7x 2


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wed Chest & Bis

Decline BB press 5x 120kg 10x 100kg

Incline DB flyes 7x 22kg 6x 17.5kg

BB curls 8x 50kg

DB curls 10x 20kg

Hammer curls 9x 15kg

Didn't get into the groove with decline press so didn't feel as strong. Good pump in chest tho. Can see the line running across the top of the pec muscles in between sets, I like it,


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Am i reading that correct that you do 7 sets per workout?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Si Train said:


> Am i reading that correct that you do 7 sets per workout?


Not quite.

Decline 25x bar 8x 60kg 4x 80kg 3x 100kg 1x 120kg then work sets.

Basically I warm up to the highest weight possible then give it everything. I try to only work each part of the muscle once. Leg press/leg ext. Chest press/flyes. Work the muscle not overtrain it. Nowhere in the book does it say do 3 sets per exercise. I dropped my sets down early in my training career and it worked, I grew.

I love Dorian Yates style of training. Check YouTube for his training an tell me what you think.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh right i see now, I've read through some of that stuff before, its doesn't work that well on me, but everyone is different. If it works well for you, stick to it!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

2 weeks in Cuba, survived Hurricane Sandy. Ripped my resort to pieces, but had a great time drinking my body weight in Rum and Tequila! Back to the Gym on Mon. Gota get my 6pack back. :b


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon chest / bis

Wed back / tris

Just taking it easy this week, gunna creatine load this week also.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Back into it properly for next 15weeks. Started 1.5g WC test500, 1.5g WC Boldenone 500. 70mg dbol ed kickstart.

Going for lean bulk. I'll up the calories with bit more carbs(brown rice/ whole wheat pasta.) But high protein with loads of green veg.

Training just increase sets slightly just so I can hopefully take advantage of the pump from dbol and bold.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Mon

Incline DB 7x 40kg 7x 32.5kg

High pulley cable flyes 9x 6 8x 5

Incline pause pressups 8 x bw

DB curls 8x 25kg 8x 20kg

BB curls 7x 40kg

Concentration curls 9x 12.5kg


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ginnus21 said:


> Got some pics, not great quality but...
> 
> View attachment 96445
> 
> ...


You are looking good mate. Good job


----------

